# Is the Soma Double Cross a good touring bike?



## FlatTire83 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, Im in the market to buy a new touring bike for a cross country trip. Ive been looking at the Trek 520, Jamis Aurora, and I recently tried the Soma Double Cross. I really liked the fit and feel of the double cross and was wondering what people think of it as a long trip touring bike. I have heard that it cant bear as much weight as some of the standards like the trek 520, but was also told that since Im smaller, I could get away with fully loading it up with out a problem. I havent been able to find much about the double cross and even less about it with regards to using it as a touring bike. I would appreciate any input.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Double Cross is really more designed for cyclocross, so it wouldn't have some of the features you would want on a touring bike -- such as longer chain stays, lower bottom bracket. Since it has eyelets for racks and fenders, it could be used for light touring, but it wouldn't be my first choice for a cross country trip. The Soma Smoothie ES would be better in some respects because it has more of a road geometry -- lower BB, longer head tube -- but it won't take cantilever brakes like the DoubleCross. The very short head tube would be the killer for me and wouldn't make a lot of sense for extended touring unless you are comfortable riding with a lot of drop. 

I would look at some other frames/bikes in the market that are more designed for touring, such as the Surly Long Haul Trucker, Kona Sutra. If you've got time to wait for a custom order, Bob Jackson in Britain makes a gorgeous touring frame that is one of the best values out there. Their touring frame is about $900 for a full custom, but I've heard it takes at least 6 months for them to fill orders.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FlatTire83 said:


> .....I have heard that it cant bear as much weight as some of the standards like the trek 520, but was also told that since Im smaller, I could get away with fully loading it up with out a problem. ......QUOTE]
> 
> I suspect that one of the reasons that you liked the Double Cross is that touring bikes are not quickly responsive to rider imput unloaded so they are not as much fun as a more race oriented bike like the Double Cross which is intended to be able to race cycle-cross.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Alternatives*

I wholeheartedly agree with MB1, as an alternative I would go with the BOB before the panniers as well. MB1 and his main squeeze are avid users of their BOB and ride everywhere all the time. If you check out Biketrailershop.com I believe they offer a double kickstand for the bike and a small kickstand for the BOB trailer to help with parking. I've had the Double Cross and really liked it. I ran it with panniers and it wasn't too bad. I prefer the messenger bag for light loads to work (clothes and lunch). I use a different bike now with front panniers and a Burley Nomad trailer behind it. It works well for groceries up to 100 lbs. It uses two 16" wheels. Definitely listen to MB1, he wouldn't steer you wrong. No pun intended. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## FlatTire83 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. I really appreciate it. After hearing that the double cross might get a little unstable and difficult to control when its loaded I started looking into alternatives. I actually tried out the Surly LHT today and it felt really good, so I might end up going with that. The one I found is already built up and is in my price range which is always a big plus.


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

The LHT is an excellent choice. It was really smart of Surly to offer a complete bike---and I've seen it for less than $900 online. That leaves room for nice racks(or Surly Nice Racks, even), fenders, and bags. I don't like the blue color Surly's offering now, but that will change in the future.


----------



## Crank'nSteinVP (Mar 17, 2006)

*Anybody rode a Soma?*

I actually have a Soma Double Cross and have done a 6 day bike tour on it. It is really designed as an all around bike and not a cross racer. The bottom bracket is not high like a real racing cross bike. I only rode with rear panniers and maybe 25 lbs of weight, but I thought it tracked great down hill  and seems much beefier than a Poprad for instance.

The best thing is the rest of the year you can throw some cross tires on it and have a blast.:devil: 
I wouldn't hesitate to ride it cross country.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I have recently been thinking about building a cross/commuter bike myself. I seem to be gravitating toward building a Soma Smoothie ES due to it's wealth of tire clearance, Soma provides an IRD long reach brake, I really don't see going to cantilever if that braking system is adaquate. It could be a great do it all bike. I am thinking of putting wide rims for more weight support / less flats. Down tube shifters for cheapness, Soma even has some brake levers that mimic Campy hoods. 

I was considering, cross bikes, flat bar city bikes and even a 29er MTB. This Soma seems to satisfy my current thurst for eclectricity.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

kneejerk said:


> I have recently been thinking about building a cross/commuter bike myself. I seem to be gravitating toward building a Soma Smoothie ES due to it's wealth of tire clearance, Soma provides an IRD long reach brake, I really don't see going to cantilever if that braking system is adaquate. It could be a great do it all bike. I am thinking of putting wide rims for more weight support / less flats. Down tube shifters for cheapness, Soma even has some brake levers that mimic Campy hoods.
> 
> I was considering, cross bikes, flat bar city bikes and even a 29er MTB. This Soma seems to satisfy my current thurst for eclectricity.


Soma's brake levers are made by Tektro. Tektro also has a long reach caliper (as well as Shimano). The clearance isn't as good as the Double Cross, but will be limited by the calipers, not the frame (35 c or so, less with fenders). Everything you want will work, though.

Crank'nStein, I do ride a double cross, I don't think I'd put more than 25 lbs on racks, just because I wouldn't like the handling at that point. It'll work, and I wouldn't worry about the frame, I just don't want to do it. I carry lots more than that in my bag sometimes without worry, but I'm more comfortable with that than on racks personally.


----------

